# Sheraton  vistana fees



## celperf (Jul 10, 2011)

Hello I'm thinking on buy a Sheraton vistana  dysney on resale, but they say that is 720 use of maintenance,  but want to be sure if there is another fee that need to pay because i see that some pay for deed tax or other fees like assessment, etc so if someone knows or have this resort can please let me know also this is a good resort?  A good trader? Thanks


----------



## Rent_Share (Jul 10, 2011)

Most of the states except Florida & California  (Hawaii ?) send one property tax bill to the Management group and the Management group collects it as part of the maintenance fees.  In Florida and California the County invoices each owner individually. My unit in California is invoiced @ $ 34 /Year in property taxes paid to the county.  The actual Sheraton property taxes may vary due to the unit size and year built - An owner will need to provide input there.

Orlando is one of the easiest destinations to rent or exchange into. Since you already own a unit in Mexico - you should consider joining either RCi or II for either their rental programs or exchanging with the unit you own or buy another without the high cost of travel to the location and outrageous cost of the associated activities


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 10, 2011)

Why do you want to buy there?  To use yourself every year, or as a trader?  Generally, Orando resorts are weak traders, and weak renters, because like Mexico, there is more supply than demand.

There are two Sheraton resorts in Orlando - neither one is a Disney resort.

Sheraton Vistana Resort

Sheraton Vistana Villages

The maintenance fee depends on the resort, and the size of the unit.  Before you buy there, you need to really do your homework and understand what you are buying because there are many types of deeded owners ships at these resorts:  fixed and floating weeks, every other year deeds, and ownership seasons.  

An off-season week will not be a good trader.  

Except for holidays, you can usually rent at the resorts very cheaply, or trade in very easily.  You could use your Mexican TS for the trade.  

Sheraton Vistana Resort
Cascades - Sm. 1 Bdm. - $381.37
Cascades - 2 Bdm. - $758.50
Cascades - 2 Bdm. L/O - $970.41
Courts 2 BR Townhouse - $899.50
Falls - 2 Bdm. - $718.10
Fountains - 2 Bdm. - $773.66
Fountains II - 2 Bdm. - $789.16
Lakes - 2 Bdm. - $843.21
Lakes - 2 Bdm. L/O - $980.04
Springs 2 Bdm. - $754.16

Sheraton Vistana Villages
Bella - 2Bdm. EOY - $510.50
Bella - 2 Bdm. - $1,021
Key West - 2 Bdm. - $1276.19
Key West - 3BR L/O - $1,693.50


----------



## celperf (Jul 11, 2011)

Is fixed 4th July week,  it given 40 tpu on rci , i haven't  found another week that give me goods tpu for less price can you please put me in the right direction for a good Timeshare to buy?


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 11, 2011)

celperf said:


> Is fixed 4th July week,  it given 40 tpu on rci , i haven't  found another week that give me goods tpu for less price can you please put me in the right direction for a good Timeshare to buy?



Is it Sheraton Vistana RESORT or Sheraton Vistana VILLAGES?

Be sure it is a fixed week and not just the week on the deed.  All timeshares have a week on the deed for recording purposes, that doesn't mean that it is a fixed week.

If the Ad is posted on the internet, you can post a link to it here and we can look it over for you.


----------



## celperf (Jul 11, 2011)

DeniseM said:


> Is it Sheraton Vistana RESORT or Sheraton Vistana VILLAGES?
> 
> Be sure it is a fixed week and not just the week on the deed.  All timeshares have a week on the deed for recording purposes, that doesn't mean that it is a fixed week.
> 
> If the Ad is posted on the internet, you can post a link to it here and we can look it over for you.



is sheraton vistana resort,  Fixed reed Week 26 spa section


----------



## celperf (Jul 11, 2011)

is this starwood hotel? i can exchange it for use the westin lagunamar ocean resort in cancun? there is an exchange fee for this i see on the starwood page are the same hotels


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 11, 2011)

celperf said:


> is this starwood hotel? i can exchange it for use the westin lagunamar ocean resort in cancun? there is an exchange fee for this i see on the starwood page are the same hotels



It's a Starwood timeshare.  

It cannot be traded in the internal Starwood system (it doesn't have Staroptions.) 

You can trade it with Interval International for Westin Lagunamar.  Westin Lagunamar is an easy trade, except for holiday weeks.


----------



## celperf (Jul 11, 2011)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...=STRK:MEWAX:IT

so i can trust that the only is the maintenance fee of 716 like is in ebay?

im looking for buy another timeshare, because i already have mayan palace, will you recomend this better than another 2br mayan palace, with mayan i have to pay every 5 year a extra maintenance (not mention the 25 year) the week that i want to buy it cost 570 usd is 2 br but if think about the 5 year renovation fee will be about 690 usd and still can exchange to grand mayan or grand bliss because is mayan, but if i use the sheratoon week i can travel to the grand mayan by exchange.

let me tell you,
i easy rent my weeks for mayan palace, and this year they let me book even more weeks that my only 2 by contract , so im thinking in buy another for exchange so i can use it for grand mayan and for my family, and rent my owner weeks of mayan palace, also i think maybe i can go to grand luxxe with sfx or II using this week right?

also like a lot the royal haciendas, holiday weeks you mean december 24-25 and 31 ? this is dificult right?

But i usually travel on july 8 to august 10 will be a hard to find this dates?

any other 2 br that i can use for exchange with II and RCI? but that let me exchange for that mexico resorts, thanks a lot for your help !


----------



## Antonio 8069 (Jul 11, 2011)

*correcting some misinformation from the moderator*

Denise, I don't understand why you as a Moderator are dissing Sheraton Vistana Resort?  "Why would you buy there....it has weak trading value."  These are value judgements, not based on facts!

SVR has recently been renovated, and this fact is reflected in the recent reviews of the resort on TUG.  It has 7 swimming pools (more than the villages, Denise) and this is a plus if you are travelling with kids.  SVR is also the closest time share to Disney (except of course, the Disney properties).  The resort is quite popular with Canadians who driuve down for March Break.  For example, we have rented our week twice to visiting Canadians for $1,000 each time.  That is a fact.

A couple of years ago, SVR joined the Network.  This opens up exchanges across the Starwood network.  Last year, we used the network for a week at the Westin Rancho Mirage.  I wrote a review of this property on TUG.  These are facts.

Denise, I turn to BBS for high quality facts &  information from other timeshare owners about properties and places I wish to visit.  I expect you to live up to this standard.


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 11, 2011)

Antonio - a guest, with 8 posts......  since you are new to TUG, you might want to do a little more reading before you jump in to criticize.

I own at SVR, and 2 other Starwood resorts, so I feel that I am well-qualified to comment on this resort.  I've also been the moderator on this forum for several years, and a TUG member for 10 years.

I stand by my post:

1)  The OP is looking for a trader - there are other timeshares that have lower maintenance fees, and that trade better.

2)  SVR is a nice resort, but Florida is overbuilt and has more supply than demand, so it's not a strong trader or renter - this is common knowledge.  $1,000 is modest as far as rentals go.

3) Current buyers at SVR CANNOT join the Starwood network - SVN.

Hang around and we can bring you up to speed...


----------



## jarta (Jul 11, 2011)

Antonio.  Welcome to TUG!

Why is our moderator dissing SVN, a Starwood property you find perfectly acceptable?  Because she dislikes Starwood and never misses an opportunity to make digs at the company.

The official TUG position is you should not be happy to own at SVR.  And, what you think doesn't count at all.  Kerplop!  :rofl:    ...   eom


----------



## MommaBear (Jul 11, 2011)

I find my 2 BR l/o gold plus float Cascades to be a very strong trader. (This is one of the sections at SVR). I, however, find my 2 BR fixed week 42 Courts at SVR to be a weak trader. Two units at the same resort, two different sections, one float, one flixed. It is amazing how much difference it makes.


----------



## ada903 (Jul 11, 2011)

Denise is right that if you are looking to exchange, there are better options that the SVR.  The best trader is the two bedroom at Sheraton Desert Oasis, which locks into two one-bedrooms units.  It carries better resale value than SVR in my opinion, and if you are ever offered to join the network, you would get 81,000 annual SO's for a maintenance fee of $908 (assuming you buy a floating 1-52 week).

SVR slapped owner's with such high renovation fees, you wonder how good of a job their management does.  They invited owners to join as an incentive after renovation, since it was a painful assessment, but that would not apply to you as a resale buyer - there was a cutoff date for resale in order to be able to join.


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 11, 2011)

jarta said:


> Antonio.  Welcome to TUG!
> 
> Why is our moderator dissing SVN, a Starwood property you find perfectly acceptable?  Because she dislikes Starwood and never misses an opportunity to make digs at the company.
> 
> The official TUG position is you should not be happy to own at SVR.  And, what you think doesn't count at all.  Kerplop!  :rofl:    ...   eom



jarta - once again, you seem confused about exchanging.  I know you have virtually no experience with trading - so let me make this really, really simple for you:

1)  The OP is looking for a strong TRADER
2)  A resale at SVR does not trade in the SVN
3)  Florida TS's are not strong traders or renters

Yes, it's a nice resort - I own there - but it's not what the OP is LOOKING FOR.


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 11, 2011)

Here is the Travel Demand Index for week 26 - it shows that the demand for week 26 is just barely above average.  If I were going to buy a trader at SVR, I'd buy a fixed week 51 or 52.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Jul 11, 2011)

celperf (understanding that english may not be your native language, and you are not familar with the politics here) - I would strongly advise you to look at one's reputation (and their posts on TUG - number and content) here on this board.  As it is an open forum - you will get a diversity of opinions, but be wary of the source and their motivation and/or knowledge of the facts/opinions.

You can click on their name to see posts and threads started by them.  Not everyone agrees on this board, but most have stellar reputations - while some do not play well with others (or have other motivations) - and some need to be medicated at times - or so it seems.

IMO and experience - DeniseM is a great moderator, brings real-life perspective, and learns from her mistakes (and willing to admit them).  Others would not admit a mistake - or bad decision/idea - even if their life depending on it.

btw - I know nothing about SVR - but would heed advice from those who own there - or have considered SVR in their decision process from experience.


----------



## tschwa2 (Jul 11, 2011)

I think the OP is interested in trading into Grande Luxxe  and Westin Lagunamar.  In II with the *wood preference it should trade well into Lagunamar.  I can see both Grande Luxxe properties with my Sheraton and Marriott properties.  He needs to find someone with a similar week in SVR to check on GL.  I think he is may also be looking to trade into other Mexican properties.  He should probably be ok using SVR for that in both RCI and II.  While it may not be the best choice (probably need to do more research for other potential properties that would work for him) but it's not the worst either.


----------



## jarta (Jul 11, 2011)

My post was about the snippy (I'm the Moderator here, newbie!) response to Antonio.  He felt offended that you were running down a Starwood resort he owns at and enjoys.

You are an expert in II trading.  Your advice in II trading is invaluable.  If you work at it, II trading makes sense for a lot of people.  With a cheapie Starwood II trader (like a 1-52 SDO) a 2-br lockoff can be split and 2 2-br weeks in Hawaii (or elsewhere) can be obtained - subject to your weeks turning up as bulk deposits by Starwood into II.  Good for you and others who use II!  

But, there are people who don't want to work at II trading and use SVN trading.  They are also worthwhile, intelligent human beings. 

You are not an expert in SVN usage.  And, your tunnel vision about how timeshares must be used shows when you start dissing and jabbing at Starwood because you, indeed, dislike the company, its internal trading system and its system of rewarding loyalty through its Elite program.

C'mon!  Don't pretend that you don't dislike Starwood.      ...   eom


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 11, 2011)

jarta - it is painfully obvious that you have decided to champion Antonio because you'd love to post the things he did - but you know you are *this close* to getting permanently banned from TUG, so instead, you will just get your jollies from his rude and abrasive comments - now, who does he remind me of?

Have a lovely evening!


----------



## celperf (Jul 12, 2011)

tschwa2 said:


> I think the OP is interested in trading into Grande Luxxe  and Westin Lagunamar.  In II with the *wood preference it should trade well into Lagunamar.  I can see both Grande Luxxe properties with my Sheraton and Marriott properties.  He needs to find someone with a similar week in SVR to check on GL.  I think he is may also be looking to trade into other Mexican properties.  He should probably be ok using SVR for that in both RCI and II.  While it may not be the best choice (probably need to do more research for other potential properties that would work for him) but it's not the worst either.



Thanks I need to exchange to: grand luxxe and royal haciendas , I just traveling in Mexico for now so I'm looking to buy a ts that let me travel to that places I like very, I usually travel on July and half of august  so what you think ? If not good , please guide me to the right direction , then i buy were is good  and i dont complaint later  

I hope you all, can help me. Thanks and best regards !


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jul 12, 2011)

When Denise is saying SVR is not the best trader, and she owns several Starwoods, including SVR, then I would listen to DENISE and not the other two posters who disagree with her.  

I am very savvy about timeshare, and I would love to stay at Vistana again, but I would never own it.  It's a very easy exchange in both II and RCI.  I can get two weeks for the price of one MF, when using a lockoff.  Don't buy SVR and consider SDO or even Sheraton's Broadway Plantation instead.  Buy a lockoff.


----------



## K&PFitz (Jul 12, 2011)

You're going to ban Jarta because he disagrees with you about Starwood?


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jul 12, 2011)

K&PFitz said:


> You're going to ban Jarta because he disagrees with you about Starwood?



I have jarta on ignore, because he has personally offended me several times.  I turned him in more than once, and so have a bunch of others.  You don't know the history, apparently, and TUG is not supposed to be a contentious place, but Jarta makes it that way.  

Denise should have banned him a year ago, in my opinion.


----------



## ada903 (Jul 12, 2011)

I agree, Jarta should have been banned long time ago. He subtracts from the sum of human knowledge.



rickandcindy23 said:


> I have jarta on ignore, because he has personally offended me several times.  I turned him in more than once, and so have a bunch of others.  You don't know the history, apparently, and TUG is not supposed to be a contentious place, but Jarta makes it that way.
> 
> Denise should have banned him a year ago, in my opinion.


----------



## LisaRex (Jul 12, 2011)

Trying to bring this thread back to topic...

My first reaction was to tell the OPer that he should buy at Grand Luxxe and Royal Haciendas, since that's where he wants to stay.  But a quick look at Redweek.com (a timeshare resale site) indicates that while MFs are reasonable (less than $1000), both resorts are pretty expensive to buy ($8k+).  So exchanging, or renting, would be ideal. 

I honestly don't know whether SVR would easily exchange to either of the resorts you mention. Certainly, if you do buy there, your best chance is to pick up a 2 bdrm platinum week.  August in Mexico is low season, so I imagine it would work well.  However, as others have said, Sheraton Desert Oasis (SDO) is another Starwood resort that has even lower MFs and has proven to be a strong trader.  So that may be your best bet. 

Neither SVR nor SDO will be assigned StarOptions if you buy resale, so you cannot trade internally to other Starwood resorts.  However, you will enjoy a Starwood preference in II, so that you would have a priority in booking Westin Lagunamar, which is Starwood's sole Mexican property. 

FYI, SVR has imposed special assessments on many of the sections recently in order to pay for remodels. They also increased MFs, hopefully to help fund a robust capital fund in order to avoid future Special Assessments. SDO has not yet imposed a SA, though I cannot say whether they are budgeting sufficiently for necessary updates/remodels. 

**

Now, to totally confuse you, have you considered buying a membership at Redweek.com and just renting?  I searched August 2011 and you can rent from an owner for $1000-1400/week at Royal Hacienas. Just a bit above MFs, no long term contracts, no Special Assessments to worry about. 

08/13/11 - 08/20/11 	7 	$1,200 Oceanfront 	2/ 2 	6 	
08/13/11 - 08/19/11 	7 	$1,100 Ocean view 	2/ 2 	6 	
08/13/11 - 08/20/11 	7 	$1,000 Ocean view 	2/ 2 	6 	
08/20/11 - 08/27/11 	7 	$1,400 Ocean view 	2/ 2 	6 	

I didn't see any August availability on Redweek for Grand Luxxe, but July rentals are going for $2000/week+.  Since this is a new resort, that is not unusual, but I think the price will decrease as owners realize that they are asking for too much.


----------



## Ken555 (Jul 12, 2011)

ada903 said:


> I agree, Jarta should have been banned long time ago. He subtracts from the sum of human knowledge.



I dont like defending Jarta, but your comment is over the top. Jarta has posted numerous interesting and intelligent comments on a variety of topics in multiple threads in the Starwood and other forums on TUG. The main problem is that he doesn't know when he's wrong, won't admit to being even slightly incorrect unless presented with evidence he can confirm independently, and is at all times posting with an "in your face" attitude that really pisses people off. This thread is no exception to his behavior. It is inexcusable, and I don't understand why he insists on always posting such definitive uncompromising statements which are almost always interpreted to be personal (or group) insults by many of us. If he gets banned permanently, it will be due to the numerous violations he has made over the years, but at no time would I classify his posts as some which "subtracts from the sum of human knowledge".


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jul 12, 2011)

SFX has incredible inventory for those very upscale resorts in Mexico, and they are available for "rent" with our bonus weeks, of which we have two.  So $499 or $599 for a full week.  I already got Powell Place in San Francisco for our son with our Sheraton Broadway Plantation small one bedroom deposit to SFX, and then the two bonus weeks. 

I am not usually a big cheerleader for SFX, but I was happy with depositing a week after I had a promise from Elena at SFX that I would get the Powell Place.  The bonus weeks are just icing on the cake.


----------



## Ken555 (Jul 12, 2011)

As for the OP question, I own two SVR weeks. They trade fantastically well for me. But, I would also buy SDO now if I wanted weeks exclusively for trading.


----------



## LisaRex (Jul 12, 2011)

Ken555 said:


> As for the OP question, I own two SVR weeks. They trade fantastically well for me. But, I would also buy SDO now if I wanted weeks exclusively for trading.



Good info to know. It might be helpful to the OPer if you told him what section and season. 

Also, if SVR and SDO owners who have a spare moment could log on to II to see if they can see either resorts mentioned as an exchange, that would be very kind.


----------



## ada903 (Jul 12, 2011)

Jarta does subtract from the sum of human knowledge by arguing to exasperation over issues that are irrelevant or based on false premises.  He engages others in it, becomes rude and offensive, wastes other tuggers' time over endless debates beating on a dead horse to start with, and has gone as far as making suggestions that the OP may be committing fraud intentionally - he did it to me.  He is not dumb, and can make smart useful comments, but that for me does not justify enduring all of the above. I can only imagine what he is like as a real person.  

This was my last Jarta comment ever - I am putting him on ignore and will never reference him again.


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 12, 2011)

An important thing to know about using this SVR week as a trader, is that it is a fixed week. As a fixed week, you must deposit the ACTUAL week you own with II - not the "average trading value" for the season.  

That means that the OP would have to deposit week 26 - which, according to the II TDI - only has average demand.  If he is looking for a pure trader - I don't think this is his best option for a II trader.  

Earlier the OP posted that this week has a high TPU with RCI - I don't trade with RCI, so I can't confirm that, but it may be a stronger trader in RCI.

He also asked about trading into Lagunamar - you can't trade into Lagunamar through RCI - I don't know if that's an issue for him or not. 

Until he has more time to research the market, rentals may be the way to go.


----------



## Dave M (Jul 12, 2011)

*Moderator note*

There are a plenty of rules violations here ("Be courteous" and "Personal attacks will not be tolerated") to go around. 

It matters not who started it. *The next one in this thread earns a time-out.*


----------



## celperf (Jul 12, 2011)

DeniseM said:


> An important thing to know about using this SVR week as a trader, is that it is a fixed week. As a fixed week, you must deposit the ACTUAL week you own with II - not the "average trading value" for the season.
> 
> That means that the OP would have to deposit week 26 - which, according to the II TDI - only has average demand.  If he is looking for a pure trader - I don't think this is his best option for a II trader.
> 
> ...



LAGUNAMAR. is not what i like more, i like better royal haciendas so i will search for SDO, and i read is better a lockoff, also this must be a floating unit or a fixed week? also read about Sheraton Broadway Plantation, will this both help me with trades to grand luxxe or royal haciendas in july?, i know i can with grand mayan but i will like better Grand luxxe ( who don´t? ) so if i see this but is biennial, will be ok with me because if i can`t travel 1 year is ok for me. is this: 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110710114394&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 12, 2011)

celperf said:


> LAGUNAMAR. is not what i like more, i like better royal haciendas so i will search for SDO, and i read is better a lockoff, also this must be a floating unit or a fixed week?



Sheraton Desert Oasis only has floating weeks - I would buy a floating 1-52 week - the season is Gold Plus.



> also read about Sheraton Broadway Plantation, will this both help me with trades to grand luxxe or royal haciendas in july?



Sheraton Broadway Plantation has higher maintenance fees - SDO is a better deal.  With a 2 bdm. lock-off - you can get 2 trades every year.



> i know i can with grand mayan but i will like better Grand luxxe ( who don´t? ) so if i see this but is biennial, will be ok with me because if i can`t travel 1 year is ok for me. is this:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110710114394&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT



The real strength of a Starwood trader is trading through Interval International for other Starwood resorts, because Starwood owners get priority for Starwood to Starwood trades.  

Why not just rent at the Grand Luxxe and Royal Hacienda?  Rentals from owners are cheap and plentiful, and you don't have the hassle of a trade - plus you can rent exactly what you want.  When you exchange in, you are NOT likely to get a good location or a good view.

For your needs - I think renting is the way to go - the market is flooded with cheap rentals.


----------



## ada903 (Jul 12, 2011)

If you like royal resorts, condodirect.com draws on interval international getaway inventory and just adds a bit more to the price.  I have seen them selling two bedrooms at royal resorts. Now if you need spring break that's hard, but summer is easier.


----------



## LisaRex (Jul 12, 2011)

Not sure a Sheraton Broadway Plantation 1 bdrm will help snag a resort like Grand Luxxe.  How many bedrooms do you need? Because if you need 2 bdrms you should buy 2 bdrms so that you can use the ongoing search.


----------



## celperf (Jul 12, 2011)

Ok so desert oasis 2br lockoff is the way to go, but I don't find any under 800 usd , will check again ,  with 1 br we are ok we are me and my wife and 3 kids one is just 5 month old,
 Rental for grand luxxe now are very expensive for me and if royal haciendas and grand luxxe I can exchange on summer for a maintenance of 700 usd or less plus the exchange fee is ok for me, also maybe I can book a bonus week in low season  , any one can check in II , if there is any grand luxxe or royal haciendas last call for this month ? For me no problem to travel with short notice , also sfx have grand luxxe ? What about exchange there ?


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 12, 2011)

Just so you know - Starwood timeshares don't get bonus weeks.


----------



## LisaRex (Jul 12, 2011)

$800 is not a bad price to pay for a strong SDO 1-52 platinum 2 bdrm, especially since you'll probably be able to get two exchanges with that by splitting the lockoff into 2 halves.  (Whether or not you can exchange for the two resorts you have in mind, I do not know.)


----------



## celperf (Jul 12, 2011)

LisaRex said:


> $800 is not a bad price to pay for a strong SDO 1-52 platinum 2 bdrm, especially since you'll probably be able to get two exchanges with that by splitting the lockoff into 2 halves.  (Whether or not you can exchange for the two resorts you have in mind, I do not know.)



800 at year right ? I hope yes


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 12, 2011)

Maintenance fees -

Sheraton Desert Oasis
EOY Lg. 1 Bdm. - $332.27
EOY 2 Bdm. L/O - $474.20
Sm. 1 Bdm. - $529.91
Lg. 1 Bdm. - $624.54
2 Bdm. L/O - $908.41


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Jul 13, 2011)

While it is true that about $900 to get a 2BR lock-off at Sheraton Desert Oasis, there are sometimes excellent deals within that price range. For instance this auction includes 2011 use, but 2011 maintenance fees have already been paid. By buying an auction like this one, you are essentially getting one year free use. (Not having to pay the 2011 maintenance fees you recover the whole cost of the purchase).

I own at Sheraton Broadway Plantation. I own a 2BR - not a lockoff. I have gotten fantastic trades with it (I have seen Grand Luxxe from time to time). I would have gotten even better trades with Sheraton Desert Oasis. And the maintenance fees would be less.

I wish you good luck!

elaine


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Jul 13, 2011)

I just went to II and checked. Right now I can see Grand Luxxe in late August (check in on 20th and 27th) for 2011 and every weekend from June 30th to August 18th for 2012. And that is using my Sheraton Broadway Plantation which is not quite as good a trader as Sheraton Desert Oasis. 

elaine


----------



## celperf (Jul 13, 2011)

glypnirsgirl said:


> I just went to II and checked. Right now I can see Grand Luxxe in late August (check in on 20th and 27th) for 2011 and every weekend from June 30th to August 18th for 2012. And that is using my Sheraton Broadway Plantation which is not quite as good a trader as Sheraton Desert Oasis.
> 
> elaine



Thanks  i check the auction and is good,  also is lock off i read before that i can get 2 weeks with this lock off units i will now count my money and think very carefully because i don't want to make a mistake!


----------



## ekinggill (Jul 15, 2011)

DavidnRobin said:


> celperf (understanding that english may not be your native language, and you are not familar with the politics here) - I would strongly advise you to look at one's reputation (and their posts on TUG - number and content) here on this board.  As it is an open forum - you will get a diversity of opinions, but be wary of the source and their motivation and/or knowledge of the facts/opinions.
> 
> You can click on their name to see posts and threads started by them.  Not everyone agrees on this board, but most have stellar reputations - while some do not play well with others (or have other motivations) - and some need to be medicated at times - or so it seems.
> 
> ...



Giggle.  eom


----------



## celperf (Jul 15, 2011)

glypnirsgirl said:


> I just went to II and checked. Right now I can see Grand Luxxe in late August (check in on 20th and 27th) for 2011 and every weekend from June 30th to August 18th for 2012. And that is using my Sheraton Broadway Plantation which is not quite as good a trader as Sheraton Desert Oasis.
> 
> elaine



your unit is 2br or 1br? thanks for you repply


----------

